# Boda madura



## ioio.fri.sto

Hola!

Mi primer post, espero estar haciéndolo bien. Me toca trabajar con el término "boda madura" y antes de traducirlo y buscarle sinónimos me gustaría entender bien de qué se trata. 

No lo había escuchado nunca... pero, ¿puedo entender que se trata de una boda entre personas ya entradas en cierta edad? De ser así, ¿a partir de qué edad, más o menos, estaríamos hablando?

¡Gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## Lurrezko

Bienvenida. 

Lo estás haciendo estupendamente pero si pones la duda en contexto (una frase, un párrafo) ayudas a una comprensión más ajustada y cabal.

En general entiendo lo mismo que tú, una boda entre personas que ya no son jóvenes. La edad a partir de la cual se nos denomina *maduros* será fuente de controversia, imagino: depende de la época y hasta del punto de vista. En los años 80, un cuarentón era alguien maduro; hoy en día, en cambio, a mí me cuesta identificar como maduro a alguien en la cuarentena (quizá porque ya me queda lejos). No me sorprendería que sucediera lo mismo en la lengua a la que traduces. Un límite prudente y salomónico sería a partir de los cincuenta, en mi opinión.

Un saludo


----------



## Circunflejo

Lurrezko said:


> En general entiendo lo mismo que tú, una boda entre personas que ya no son jóvenes.


Pues, a priori, yo entiendo que la boda se ha celebrado, o se va a celebrar, una vez que los contrayentes hayan madurado suficientemente la decisión. Me temo que sin contexto no vamos a poder dar una respuesta adecuada a esta pregunta.


----------



## Ferrol

Circunflejo said:


> Pues, a priori, yo entiendo que la boda se ha celebrado, o se va ha celebrar, una vez que los contrayentes hayan madurado suficientemente la decisión. Me temo que sin contexto no vamos a poder dar una respuesta adecuada a esta pregunta.


Estoy de acuerdo.Personalmente nunca he oído "boda madura" para aquella la que los contrayentes son de edad "provecta"😉


----------



## Lurrezko

Ferrol said:


> Estoy de acuerdo.Persnalmente nunca he oído "boda madura" para aquella la que los contrayentes son de edad "provecta"😉


Qué curioso, ni se me hubiera ocurrido. Para expresar esa idea quizá habría dicho _una boda *madurada*_, pero nunca *madura*. Esperemos el contexto entonces. 

Saludos


----------



## Circunflejo

Lurrezko said:


> Para expresar esa idea quizá habría dicho _una boda *madurada*_, pero nunca *madura*.


Una vez que ha sido (debidamente) madurada, ya pasa a estar madura. En otras palabras, con madurada pones el foco en el proceso y con madura en el resultado de dicho proceso.


----------



## Lurrezko

Circunflejo said:


> Una vez que ha sido (debidamente) madurada, ya pasa a estar madura. En otras palabras, con madurada pones el foco en el proceso y con madura en el resultado de dicho proceso.


Sí, entiendo el matiz, pero nunca me he topado con esta idea en estos términos. En cambio, una boda madura, esto es, una en la que los contrayentes son gente madura, me parece de uso normal. Igual que una boda joven, por ejemplo. Esperemos el contexto, como decimos.

Saludos


----------



## ioio.fri.sto

Hola!

Gracias por las respuestas. Por fin me puedo sentar nuevamente delante de la pantalla y aquí os paso el párrafo donde sale la expresión boda madura: 

"La tercera, en El Espinar, de mis amigos Carlos y Alejandra, era una *boda madura*, con la presencia de los hijos que ambos tuvieron en relaciones y matrimonios anteriores, una boda sencilla, entrañable y divertida que reunió a las familias y a los íntimos."

Por eso me dio a mí por pensar lo de la edad, por lo que dice de que ambas partes habían estado previamente casadas y tenían hijos (?).

Un saludo!


----------



## Lurrezko

En mi opinión, habla claramente de la edad.

Saludos


----------



## Rocko!

ioio.fri.sto said:


> ...con la presencia de los hijos que ambos tuvieron en relaciones y matrimonios anteriores...


Esto complica todo para mí.


----------



## Lurrezko

Rocko! said:


> Esto complica todo para mí.


¿Por qué?


----------



## Rocko!

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Por qué?


Porque podría tomarse como una descripción de lo que en el texto consideran que es una "boda madura". No es que se tenga que entender de ese modo forzosamente, pero no puedo evitar pensar en la posibilidad.
Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bueno, habla de una boda en presencia de los hijos de matrimonios anteriores, de lo que cabe deducir que la edad de los contrayentes andará entre los 40 y los 60, por dar un margen amplio. *Una boda madura*, por diferenciarla de las bodas habituales, *bodas jóvenes* en que los contrayentes suelen ser treintañeros como mucho. Para mí el contexto es obvio, la verdad.

Lo que me da cierta tristeza es que la pregunta de la OP debutante es interesante y de lo más pertinente en un foro idiomático: ¿qué entendemos los hispanohablantes de diferentes lugares por una persona _madura_? Y me temo que se pueda ir sin una respuesta porque nos enredamos en lecturas —a mi juicio— cogidas por los pelos, hilos interminables que no resuelven nada.

Un saludo


----------



## Rocko!

Bueno, si la primera y la segunda fueron bodas de muchachos en edad casadera, entonces sí, "la tercera" sería una boda de personas maduras. Parece que esa persona asistió a tres bodas en un periodo corto de tiempo.


----------



## Circunflejo

Lurrezko said:


> En mi opinión, habla claramente de la edad.


Eso parece aunque no descartaría alguna que otra opción según lo que dijese el resto del documento.


----------



## ioio.fri.sto

Lurrezko said:


> Bueno, habla de una boda en presencia de los hijos de matrimonios anteriores, de lo que cabe deducir que la edad de los contrayentes andará entre los 40 y los 60, por dar un margen amplio. *Una boda madura*, por diferenciarla de las bodas habituales, *bodas jóvenes* en que los contrayentes suelen ser treintañeros como mucho. Para mí el contexto es obvio, la verdad.
> 
> Lo que me da cierta tristeza es que la pregunta de la OP debutante es interesante y de lo más pertinente en un foro idiomático: ¿qué entendemos los hispanohablantes de diferentes lugares por una persona _madura_? Y me temo que se pueda ir sin una respuesta porque nos enredamos en lecturas —a mi juicio— cogidas por los pelos, hilos interminables que no resuelven nada.
> 
> Un saludo



Pero siempre ayuda, de cualquier modo, debatir y escuchar (leer) distintos puntos de vista.

Como bien se menciona por aquí también, sí que se habla de haber asistido a tres bodas en una semana, pero no menciona nada de las edades de las otras parejas que me pueda ayudar con esa comparativa.

La voy a tomar simplemente como una boda de, como dices, Lurrezko, gente alrededor de los 50 años. Creo que es lo que la autora podía pretender con esa expresión.

Un saludo!


----------



## jilar

Yo nunca he visto calificar una boda ni de madura ni de joven, la verdad.
Buscando la explicación más sencilla, sí, diría que se refiere a "entre gente con los suficientes años como para considerarlos maduros".
¿Una referencia de edad? No me atrevería a establecer ninguna, y menos un límite por arriba (si eres maduro a los 50, cuantos más tengas más maduro serás ¿no?), pues es algo subjetivo.
Para buscar tal precisión la autora debería dar algún tipo de tabla orientativa o algo por el estilo. Vamos, como si tuviera que realizar una clasificación según tramos de edades. Hacer esto sería más propio de un artículo o documento científico que de una simple novela.

En fin, yo diría que como mínimo se refiere a una edad en la que ya podrían ser abuelos.
Aunque tampoco dice nada de la edad de esos hijos que menciona: tanto pueden ser unos niños de 5 años como unos adultos de 25 (con sus respectivos hijos).


----------



## Lurrezko

jilar said:


> (si eres maduro a los 50, cuantos más tengas más maduro serás ¿no?),


No. Mi madre es octogenaria y no la tengo por una mujer madura: es una anciana. El tope es subjetivo sin duda, igual que el límite por abajo, pero la edad "madura" está delimitada aunque sea de manera vaga.

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Es que lo maduro o lo joven no es la boda, es decir el acto de celebración del matrimonio, sino las personas que se casan. La verdad es que esta especie de metonimia me parece un tanto estrafalaria.


----------



## Xiscomx

En mi casa, siempre se han referido a esta tipo de boda como _boda otoñal_, boda entre dos personas otoñales.


----------



## Calambur

Hola.

Aquí está el texto.
Algo se puede deducir acerca de las edades de los contrayentes:


> Así  como  está  fuera  de  toda  discusión el respeto que me producen los planes de descendencia de Bruno y Arancha
> y los planes de no más  descendencia  de  Carlos  y  Alejandra.



Saludos._


----------



## ioio.fri.sto

Calambur said:


> Hola.
> 
> Aquí está el texto.
> Algo se puede deducir acerca de las edades de los contrayentes:
> 
> 
> Saludos._


Hola! 

No veo cómo esa parte puede ayudar a saber la edad. ¿Te refieres a lo de no más descendencia? Conozco mucha gente que se casa con planes de no más descendencia con edades desde los 25 años y no por eso son bodas maduras (creo yo).

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

ioio.fri.sto said:


> ¿Te refieres a lo de no más descendencia?


Hola.

Sí, me refiero a eso. 
Lo que quiero decir es que esa gente (más o  menos joven, más o menos madura, o como quieran calificarla), si tienen planes de no más descendencia, querría decir (a mi juicio) que si quisieran tener hijos todavía podrían hacerlo. 
Por supuesto, eso no ayuda a saber la edad exacta, pero deduzco yo que, por ejemplo, no tienen 60 años (al menos, que la mujer no tiene esa edad).

Saludos._


----------



## ioio.fri.sto

Calambur said:


> Hola.
> 
> Sí, me refiero a eso.
> Lo que quiero decir es que esa gente (más o  menos joven, más o menos madura, o como quieran calificarla), si tienen planes de no más descendencia, querría decir (a mi juicio) que si quisieran tener hijos todavía podrían hacerlo.
> Por supuesto, eso no ayuda a saber la edad exacta, pero deduzco yo que, por ejemplo, no tienen 60 años (al menos, que la mujer no tiene esa edad).
> 
> Saludos._



Aah ya entendí tu punto de vista. Vaya, yo que ya estaba convencida con ponerlos sobre los 50 años, ahora me haces dudar de nuevo. Pero no veo a nadie llamando a parejas de 40 años "maduras", ¿o sí? 

Este término me resulta tan difícil porque para mí alguien maduro o madura va más con cómo es la persona y no con su edad...


----------



## Calambur

Lo siento, no era mi intención confundirte.



ioio.fri.sto said:


> Este término me resulta tan difícil porque para mí *alguien maduro o madura va más con cómo es la persona y no con su edad...*


Pienso que, referido a personas, puede entenderse de las dos maneras.

Pero referido a una boda... ¡vaya!: es poco claro. 
Mala elección, si no se entiende lo que quiere decir.

Saludos._


----------



## Rocko!

Después de leer el documento del link dado por Calambur, sigo pensando en la posibilidad de “boda madura” con significado contrario al de “boda inmadura”, es decir que todos dejaron atrás posibles diferencias o rencillas y festejaron en gran armonía, aunque muchas veces me equivoco y tal vez no es eso, solamente lo menciono porque @ioio.fri.sto quiere sacarle más jugo a la expresión.


----------



## Lurrezko

Veo que el texto original es de origen catalán. Como soy el único a quien el uso le suena natural, me pregunto si no es un uso regional. Quizá lo sea porque me sorprende que a todo el mundo le parezca tan estrafalario. En otros contextos también uso *maduro* con el sentido de "propio de gente en la madurez". Una boda madura igual que un amor maduro, una amistad madura, un gusto maduro, etc.

Saludos


----------



## jilar

ioio.fri.sto said:


> Este término me resulta tan difícil porque para mí alguien maduro o madura va más con cómo es la persona y no con su edad


Están relacionados y, como indica Calambur, se usa en ambos sentidos.

No sería raro escuchar sobre un niño que alguien, un adulto, diga:
-Jaimito es muy maduro *para su edad*.
(Es el uso que tú dices conocer, su personalidad, pero se ve que está relacionado con la edad y por eso se dice así).

Y puede Jaimito tener 10 años, pero las circunstancias de su vida lo han hecho madurar (cosas tan simples como que se puede encargar de sus hermanos pequeños como lo podría hacer un padre, o sea, tendrá ya mucha más responsabilidad que un niño típico de su edad).


----------



## Lurrezko

Permíteme una pregunta, @ioio.fri.sto: ¿a qué lengua traduces? ¿No existe en esa lengua una palabra que describa a alguien que ya no es joven pero aún no es viejo, esa franja vaga que llamamos madurez?

Saludos


----------



## mouzhik

Aviador said:


> Es que lo maduro o lo joven no es la boda, es decir el acto de celebración del matrimonio, sino las personas que se casan. La verdad es que esta especie de metonimia me parece un tanto estrafalaria.



¿Acaso hay reglas para hacer una metonimia?

Si yo, hablando de la segunda boda del texto, digo que se trata de una boda gay, todo el mundo me entiende sin problemas.

¿Y por qué una boda no puede ser madura?


----------



## ioio.fri.sto

Lurrezko said:


> Permíteme una pregunta, @ioio.fri.sto: ¿a qué lengua traduces? ¿No existe en esa lengua una palabra que describa a alguien que ya no es joven pero aún no es viejo, esa franja vaga que llamamos madurez?
> 
> Saludos



Hola, 

El idioma que trabajo es el Noruego. Sí, sí la hay, pero sonaría rarísimo emplear esa palabra junto con la palabra boda. La traducción correcta sería usar "boda de personas maduras". Lo que ocurre es que yo esa expresión de boda madura no la había oído nunca y antes de darle una interpretación propia (la de gente de unos 50 años), y quizás errónea, pensé que era mejor ver si en algunas zonas de España o en otros países se empleaba y significaba quizás algo que yo no estaba viendo. 

Saludos.


----------



## jilar

mouzhik said:


> Si yo, hablando de la segunda boda del texto, digo que se trata de una boda gay, todo el mundo me entiende sin problemas.


El problema aquí es que hay algunas palabras que unidas a otras no crean ambigüedad, como puede ser "boda gay/homosexual", en cambio añadiendo "madura", si no estás acostumbrado a ese uso, como Lurrezko que lo tiene claro desde el principio pues por lo visto se emplea en su entorno*, cabe la posibiidad de interpretarlo como anotó Circunflejo (que la decisión de casarse fuera bien madurada).

*Verás que la mayoría de nativos anotamos desconocer tal uso y que, por decirlo así, nos suena un tanto estrafalario calificar una boda de madura (en el sentido que sea).

Si aplicamos la lógica de "boda gay/homosexual" a "boda bárbara o espectacular" deberíamos deducir que o es una boda entre bárbaros o bien entre dos personas espectaculares. 
Con ese significado solo me imagino, por ejemplo, a los romanos refiriéndose a las bodas que podían tener los que ellos conocían por tal nombre (bárbaros).

Los ejemplos podrían ser muchos más: "boda X", donde X es adjetivo.

Se me ocurre otro con ambigüedad:
Boda extraterrestre.
¿1. Entre extraterrestres o 2. Realizada fuera de la Tierra?


----------



## Ballenero

ioio.fri.sto said:


> "La tercera, en El Espinar, de mis amigos Carlos y Alejandra, era una *boda madura*, con la presencia de los hijos que ambos tuvieron en relaciones y matrimonios anteriores, una boda sencilla, entrañable y divertida que reunió a las familias y a los íntimos."


Con esta información, yo supongo que quien habla debe de ser un cura o alguien que oficia bodas.
Todos los fines de semana tiene varias bodas que celebrar y con el tiempo él tiene su propia forma para clasificar los tipos de bodas.
Boda joven, los novios son jóvenes, hay más barullo, los amigos del novio hacen el gamberro…
Boda madura, los novios ya no son unos jovencitos, todo es más tranquilo.
Boda de penalti, hay tensión entre las dos familias, etc.


----------



## Lurrezko

jilar said:


> Si aplicamos la lógica de "boda gay/homosexual" a "boda bárbara o espectacular" deberíamos deducir que o es una boda entre bárbaros o bien entre dos personas espectaculares.
> Con ese significado solo me imagino, por ejemplo, a los romanos refiriéndose a las bodas que podían tener los que ellos conocían por tal nombr


Del mismo modo, si aplicamos la idea de *madura* a cualquier otro sustantivo deberemos deducir que significa algo como "largamente meditada": una amistad madura, un amor maduro, una relación madura. Y no, pensamos que se da entre personas en la madurez. Como una boda madura. Lógica no le falta a ninguna de las propuestas, diría. Es más cuestión de la fe con que las defendemos.  

Saludos


----------



## mouzhik

Lurrezko said:


> Del mismo modo, si aplicamos la idea de *madura* a cualquier otro sustantivo deberemos deducir que significa algo como "largamente meditada": una amistad madura, un amor maduro, una relación madura. Y no, pensamos que se da entre personas en la madurez. Como una boda madura. Lógica no le falta a ninguna de las propuestas, diría. Es más cuestión de la fe con que las defendemos.
> 
> Saludos



Estoy de acuerdo contigo sobre la semántica (ambas propuestas son validas), pero yo diría que es más bien cuestión del contexto que de la fe.

Aquí se trata de un conjunto de dos textos cuya lectura atenta no deja lugar a dudas: la tercera boda es una boda civil entre dos personas de cierta edad ("_presencia de los hijos que ambos tuvieron en relaciones y matrimonios anteriores_", "_los planes de no más descendencia_", etc.).



jilar said:


> ...
> Si aplicamos la lógica de "boda gay/homosexual" a "boda bárbara o espectacular" deberíamos deducir que o es una boda entre bárbaros o bien entre dos personas espectaculares.
> Con ese significado solo me imagino, por ejemplo, a los romanos refiriéndose a las bodas que podían tener los que ellos conocían por tal nombre (bárbaros).


Por supuesto, podemos también imaginarnos otra situación que encajaría con en contexto, no sé, por ejemplo, une boda "madurada" entre dos yogurines que tienen ya varios hijos (¿heredados?) de sus relaciones y matrimonios anteriores, pero eso sería como... una boda extraterrestre.


----------

